
Show HN: Free mental health app that does not take much of your time - ohsik
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/happy-a-mental-health-app/id1510821643
======
ohsik
Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ohsikllc.h...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ohsikllc.happy)

